# Where to buy a decent Bench. Fck, it's so hard to find



## Fruity (Mar 2, 2016)

Where did you buy your bench?


I've been on amazon, and everything on their is terrible, bad reviews. And the ones with good reviews are shady and are most likely wobbly, just like the one I have now. 


I guess I'm just gonna have to put a bunch of books under my current bench and stabilize it like that. 

 Fckin ridiculous incompetent market.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 2, 2016)

Rogue makes some solid stuff. Not sure on price but they're usually built with quality material. 

What r u gonna be doing on this bench banging your boyfriend or lifting some weight?


----------



## Fruity (Mar 2, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Rogue makes some solid stuff. Not sure on price but they're usually built with quality material.
> 
> What r u gonna be doing on this bench banging your boyfriend or lifting some weight?



Bench pressing, JM pressing, close grip bench pressing. And that's absolutely it, nothing else, no ab exercises. Nothing.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 2, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Rogue makes some solid stuff. Not sure on price but they're usually built with quality material.
> 
> What r u gonna be doing on this bench banging your boyfriend or lifting some weight?



Both. The bar will be up his ass while fruity presses.



And if you can afford I'd always go with Rogue.


----------



## Fruity (Mar 2, 2016)

Went to Rogue site. They have two benches. one is an adjustable for 700£ and the other is as bland as it gets but for 200£. The 200$ seems like the deal, I really hope it's not a wobbly one.
http://www.rogueeurope.eu/rogue-bolt-together-utility-bench


I already have the two stands to rest the bar on. All I have to do is rip off my current bench and replace it with this one somehow.

Maybe I should just buy a bunch of books and Ducktape and DIY this whole thing myself.. Feels like a waste of money buying something so basic.


----------



## Fruity (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 2, 2016)

Look up Brandon Campbell on youtube and find his video about his home gym. The bench he has is pretty nice. It's adjustable too


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 2, 2016)

https://youtu.be/hAha8IAU3_I


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 2, 2016)

Pretty sure that bench will handle all the weight you're gonna put on it.


----------



## Fruity (Mar 2, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Pretty sure that bench will handle all the weight you're gonna put on it.



it will, but it is so unstable that even with no weight i can barely balance on it. we could have some shaky rough sex on there darling.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 3, 2016)

craigslist brother I bought all my gym equipment used I have a parabody bench right now I picked up for 75 bucks flat to 90 degree with a little bar you can flip up on the small bottom pad that will create a small incline so you don't slip off the bench when doing incline I love it


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 3, 2016)

if your buying new yukon fitness is more affordable then rouge and has really good equipment


----------



## mickems (Mar 3, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> craigslist brother I bought all my gym equipment used I have a parabody bench right now I picked up for 75 bucks flat to 90 degree with a little bar you can flip up on the small bottom pad that will create a small incline so you don't slip off the bench when doing incline I love it



x2 on the Craigslist. I got a complete adjustable bench dumbbells, Olympic bar, and 350lbs of Olympic weight plates from a divorced lady for $100.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 3, 2016)

Fabricate your own, puss nuts..


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 3, 2016)

http://www.totalstrengthandspeed.com/

This guy makes the benches for Elitefts. 

Good solid stuff. But pricey


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 3, 2016)

I have a powertec bench and rack


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 3, 2016)

Go to modells and get a weider


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 4, 2016)

Craigslist 4 the W.

Try and get a two piece benchpress that you can double as a squat rack. 

Research the bench first though some are flimzy pieces of shit.

I had one once that liked to tip over with too much weight.

Cops came to the door one night after the people downstairs heard 225 slam against the wall at around 1am.


----------



## saltylifter (Mar 6, 2016)

craigslist has a bunch but watch out for the hookers


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 6, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> craigslist has a bunch but watch out for the hookers



Yeah they may throw in a sweet deal!


----------



## Fruity (Mar 6, 2016)

I've never compriamo'd for a hooker. might be an interesting experience 

not even sure if it's legal in switzerland


----------



## Govols (Mar 24, 2016)

I'd buy a decent used bench and put a Thompson Fat Pad on it. I absolutely love it. Best thing that has  ever happened to my shoulder


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 27, 2016)

For under $300 you can get a rep fitness bench. I don't really like the wide butt pad but it has a 1000 lb capacity.

I've got a Pendley which was about $370 but Muscle Driver USA is going out of business and I think they only have flat benches left. You can find Icarian and Hammer strength benches on craigslist pretty often for $200-$300. Be careful though. 95% of the benches on CL have a 300 lb capacity including the lifter.


Love my pendlay.


----------



## saltylifter (Mar 28, 2016)

offer up or craigslist
you will find some amazing prices on workout equipment and hookers.
easy day


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 28, 2016)

That pendlay bench looks pretty nice and solid. Thinking about getting a rack, bench and some weights for my basement in the near future.


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 28, 2016)

If you can wait until black Friday you can save a ton of money on new equipment. I bought my rack and bench on a black Friday and shipping was free. I saved about $200.

I collect vintage iron and am constantly scouring craigslist. If you tell me what area you are in I will throw it into my regular surveillance and keep an eye out for commercial grade benches. 

I know a bit about racks too. I'm actually planning to build one soon.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 28, 2016)

nissan11 said:


> If you can wait until black Friday you can save a ton of money on new equipment. I bought my rack and bench on a black Friday and shipping was free. I saved about $200.
> 
> I collect vintage iron and am constantly scouring craigslist. If you tell me what area you are in I will throw it into my regular surveillance and keep an eye out for commercial grade benches.
> 
> I know a bit about racks too. I'm actually planning to build one soon.



I have a feeling the op won't be back for a while.....


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 28, 2016)

What did I miss?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 28, 2016)

My buddy actually told me the other day he has a rack that he doesn't want. Might take it off his hands if it's anything like what I need. 

Nissan I'm upstate ny. If u see some nice benches let me know please. Lol. Thanks


----------



## waviniron (May 2, 2016)

My dad got me one from dicks sporting goods, it has a incline too and it's sturdy enough


----------



## Bigmike (May 2, 2016)

Vectra vector bench, no wobble no matter what you lift. Amazing build quality, and surprisingly comfortable, seems like it was built for me (I'm 5'11)

Couldn't reccomend anything more, best bench iv ever used or even heard of, hands down.


----------



## Alex (May 14, 2016)

got all my home gym equip from local classifieds. there are too many people with good used stuff that they just don't want anymore for me to justify buying a brand new bench/weights


----------



## Megatron28 (May 14, 2016)

This one looks like quite the steal!





White Weight Bench

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/spo/5569005219.html

Up for sale is a weight bench. See Photos. Good condition. Asking $15. For more info (dimensions, etc) or to take a look, please contact me at the phone number above. Please no emails or TEXTS! I am out selling and am not around the computer. CALL ME ...


----------



## Dex (May 14, 2016)

That's a lot of shovels.


----------

